# Goku vs Powerpuff Girls



## ez (May 22, 2007)

would goku at the end of db(after the fight w/ piccolo) be a good match for the girls or does he need to be stronger/weaker?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 22, 2007)

PPGs traveled at lightspeed and went back in time.

They win.


----------



## ez (May 22, 2007)

that was only because they were racing, they never fought at lightspeed


----------



## Endless Mike (May 22, 2007)

It doesn't matter if they can go back in time and make it so he was never born.


----------



## ez (May 22, 2007)

Well Goku was born on planet vegeta so that isn't happening ;o but I suppose they could find him as a baby and kill him, that is if their ability to travel back in time is that refined


----------



## UnholyTrinity (May 22, 2007)

Goku wins, no contest.


----------



## Birkin (May 22, 2007)

I'm inclined to say the PPG wins this one. They have impressive strength feats, durability and speed.


----------



## potential (May 22, 2007)

Sorry to say ppgs.Damn ppgs. Maybe super sayian goku can win


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 22, 2007)

PPG = Mini Pre Crisis Superman. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it!!


----------



## ez (May 22, 2007)

So what incarnation of goku would be a good match for the girls?


----------



## Saosin (May 22, 2007)

Powerpuff Girls.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 22, 2007)

ezxx said:


> So what incarnation of goku would be a good match for the girls?



None. The PowerPuffs are too strong.


----------



## Sasori (May 22, 2007)

PPG are too strong


----------



## Thanatos (May 22, 2007)

The PPG's take this rather easily.


----------



## Goom (May 23, 2007)

Blah i hate to say it but the power puff girls win this.  They may have better powers but goku is way more badass.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (May 25, 2007)

Powerpuff Girls.

Some of the stuff they were capable of was ridiculous.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 25, 2007)

Powerpuff Girls curbstomp.


----------



## Thanatos (May 25, 2007)

zaidpyker said:


> They may have better powers but goku is way more badass.



And exactly how difficult is it to be more badass then 3 prepubescent girls?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2007)

Goku wins because he has four-hundred and sixty episodes of filler and bad dubbing behind him


----------



## Yōkai (May 26, 2007)

PPG wins. They are just too broken, and they are 3

Goku goes down 



zaidpyker said:


> Blah i hate to say it but the power puff girls win this.  They may have better powers but goku is way more badass.



more badass than PPG? o_O

have you ever seen the way they punch the brain outta Mojo and leave the bad guys teethless all the time?

PPG are extremely badass, so badass that, eventhough they have like 1000 different powers, their favorite fighting technique is to punch the crap
outta their enemies

PPG =scary (specially buttercup)


----------



## PlayStation (May 26, 2007)

Goku will win this fight...for sure!!!


----------



## Pein (May 26, 2007)

Gai said:


> Goku wins because he has four-hundred and sixty episodes of filler and bad dubbing behind him



I like the dbz dub way better than the sub
and the ppg take this


----------



## ez (May 26, 2007)

you prefer lightspeed raditz ><

DBZ dub* was atrocious. Not as bad as one piece but still terrible.


----------



## Birkin (May 26, 2007)

DBZ dub is excellent. Have you ever heard so much feelings put into one sentence like this?


----------



## Fuujin (May 26, 2007)

PPG are broken, they have teamwork on their side too. Goku goes down.


----------



## Seany (May 26, 2007)

Goku actually gets raped. Lol that's a first.


----------

